# What to feed??



## BarredBuff (Feb 24, 2010)

Newbie here you might know me as BarredBuff on BYC. Well I am contemplating Dairy Goats (2 Nannies and 1 Billy). They would be on limited pasture. I plan to have a doe lactating and one pregnant and have them on a cycle. I know you need to feed the lactating one Dairy Goat Feed while you are milking her. What would I feed the pregnant nanny and billy? Sweet feed and hay?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 24, 2010)

A great source for goat info is http://fiascofarm.com/goats/index.htm


----------



## freemotion (Feb 24, 2010)

Most of the dairy breeds are seasonal breeders, so keep that in mind when you choose your goats if you want to be able to choose when you breed them.  

I planned to stagger the breeding of my two dairy does this fall/winter so I would always have someone lactating....the plan was to breed them a couple of months apart, maybe three months.

They had other ideas.  They are due a few days apart.  Contrary goatie girls! 

They are a lot of fun (remember to find the humor in their naughtiness or you might go insane) and I agree, the Fias Co Farm site is awesome.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, and you are not required to feed them any particular commercial feed, but you do need to educate yourself well before going off the beaten path.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 25, 2010)

BarredBuff said:
			
		

> Newbie here you might know me as BarredBuff on BYC. Well I am contemplating Dairy Goats (2 Nannies and 1 Billy). They would be on limited pasture. I plan to have a doe lactating and one pregnant and have them on a cycle. I know you need to feed the lactating one Dairy Goat Feed while you are milking her. What would I feed the pregnant nanny and billy? Sweet feed and hay?


What kind of hay are you going to feed?


----------



## BarredBuff (Feb 25, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> BarredBuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regular Grass Hay


----------

